# Tenir / Tenu pour responsable



## saintangel

Hola!
Como se pudiera traducir "Il ne peut être tenu pour responsable en cas de force majeure" ?? 
Je pensais à considerar, mais il n'y a pas un meilleur équivalent, d'autant plus que je suis dans le contexte spécifique du droit.
Merci
Marie


----------



## Cracker Jack

No se puede responsabilizarle (a él) en caso de una fuerza mayor.
No se puede echarle la culpa en caso...


----------



## Yolita

saintangel said:


> "Il ne peut être tenu pour responsable en cas de force majeure" ??
> 
> Efectivamente parece que "considerar" es el término más adecuado sobre todo en un contexto jurídico. Sin embargo podría servirte: No se lo puede "presumir" responsable


----------



## tom29

Hola

Quiero saber si la expresion traducida al español es correcta:

tenir quelqu'un pour responsable = tener alguien por responsable


Gracias de antemano


----------



## GURB

Hola
Tu peux dire: _no puede estar sujeto a responsabilidad (no puede incurrir en responsabilidad) en caso de fuerza mayor.
_


----------



## tom29

Merci GURB pour ta proposition, peux-tu aussi me dire si ma proposition est correcte.


----------



## Neoxm

Et comment traduire : il a été tenu responsable de... "Fue presumido responsable de..." n'est-il pas trop fort ?


----------



## GURB

Hola
Attention: il a été tenu _pour_ responsable
Tu pourras dire: *lo han hecho responsable de...
*presumido responsable est un affaiblissement= présumé responsable


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yo diría: se le ha *considerado* responsable de...


----------



## paff21

*Nueva pregunta*​
Dudo en como traducir :" L'Angleterre peut être tenue pour responsable". Gracias!


----------



## swift

Hola Paff:

Te doy la bienvenida al foro.

Como habrás notado, hay varias personas que han dudado como tú acerca de la traducción correcta de "tenir qqn pour responsable".

Tu frase, la traduciría: "Inglaterra puede ser considerada/tenida por responsable".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Alma Shofner

tom29 said:


> Hola
> 
> Quiero saber si la expresion traducida al español es correcta:
> 
> tenir quelqu'un pour responsable = tener a alguien por responsable
> 
> 
> Gracias de antemano


 
Es correcta, sólo necesitaba la a personal.
Au revoir


----------



## Alma Shofner

paff21 said:


> *Nueva pregunta*​
> 
> 
> Dudo en como traducir :" L'Angleterre peut être tenue pour responsable". Gracias!


 
De otra forma: 
A Inglaterra se le puede considerar responsable.

Au revoir


----------



## swift

Buenas noches, Alma:

Creo que lo correcto sería "se *la *puede considerar...".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Monts

Voici ce cas, je l'ai vu ecrit sur la boite de mon Ipod

"Apple ne saurait être tenue responsable de toutes pertes de données....................." 

Que tal?  "Apple no sabria hacerse responsable de perdidas......"


----------



## swift

Buenas noches, Monts. Te doy la bienvenida al foro. Espero que disfrutes compartiendo conocimientos.

" ***** [nombre de marca] no se hace responsable de posibles pérdidas de datos."

El "ne saurait" significa "no puede".

Saludos y bonne continuation !


swift


----------



## Monts

Vraiment? Alors si je voudrais utiliser la prhase de maniére personnel? Quelque chose comme,   "Je ne saurais etre tenue responsable de...."  est-il possible?​


----------



## swift

Monts said:


> Vraiment ? Alors si je voulais utiliser la phrase à titre personnel? Quelque chose comme   "Je ne saurais être tenue responsable de...", est-ce possible?​



Bonjour,

J'ai pris la liberté d'apporter quelques petites corrections à ton message.

Pour répondre à ta question, oui, tu peux l'utiliser à titre personnel. Cependant, c'est une formulation très formelle qu'il vaut mieux réserver à des cas très très sérieux, si tu devais répondre à une accusation par exemple .

À bientôt,


swift


----------



## Monts

Ahhh superbe , merci pour tout!


----------

